# Reason to drink Wine and Beer



## Tom (Nov 9, 2009)

To my friends who enjoy a glass of wine... and those who don't.

As Ben Franklin said: 
In wine there is wisdom,
in beer there is freedom,
in water there is bacteria.

In a number of carefully controlled trials, scientists have demonstrated that if we drink 1 liter 
of water each day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of 
Escherichia coli, (E. coli) - bacteria found in feces. In other words, we are consuming 
1 kilo of poop..

However, we do NOT run that risk when drinking wine & beer 
(or tequila, rum, whiskey or other liquor) because alcohol has to go through a purification 
process of boiling, filtering and/or fermenting.

Remember: 
Water = Poop,
Wine = Health. 

Therefore, it's better to drink wine and talk stupid, than to drink water and be full of $hit!.

There is no need to thank me for this valuable information: 
I'm doing it as a public service!


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 9, 2009)

as if we all needed another reason to enjoy consuming the fruits of our labour! Thanks for the fortification and encouragement, Tom.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 9, 2009)

PHEW! Tahnks Tom, you saved me at the last minute! I was just about to go back to drinking water! LOL
Troy


----------



## gonzo46307 (Nov 9, 2009)

*hiccup*

That's good to know...

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 9, 2009)

this is why i drink a few bottles of wine before drinking a six pack. i make sure i'm smart before i get all free. otherwise, i wake up and might have to chew my arm off! rofl!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 9, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> this is why i drink a few bottles of wine before drinking a six pack. i make sure i'm smart before i get all free. otherwise, i wake up and might have to chew my arm off! rofl!



Depends on who wakes up first..

perhaps she will find herself in the same dilemma..?

not that you encounter many men or women these days with self cannibalism issues...


Allie


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 9, 2009)

St Allie said:


> Depends on who wakes up first..
> 
> perhaps she will find herself in the same dilemma..?



in which case i would find nothing out of the ordinary, me being there by myself. or she will have to get me up anyway, i gotta go home sometime.

just an FYI, i post crazy stuff, but it's all just me kidding. no more 1 nighters for me. that's how you get gonnaherpasyphilelephantitis.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 9, 2009)

NOPE, YEP, NOPe, Nope, not gonna say a word..YEP, Nope, mostly nope! LOL


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 9, 2009)

there isnt just Poop in water. Fish have sex in it too. A little fish love juice


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 9, 2009)

I still stand by NOPEm not gonna g o there. I am "speechless"/


----------



## St Allie (Nov 9, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> in which case i would find nothing out of the ordinary, me being there by myself. or she will have to get me up anyway, i gotta go home sometime.
> 
> just an FYI, i post crazy stuff, but it's all just me kidding. no more 1 nighters for me. that's how you get gonnaherpasyphilelephantitis.



LMAO!!

and sometimes.. ( just sometimes) you will have your bluff called..

hehhehe

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Nov 9, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I still stand by NOPEm not gonna g o there. I am "speechless"/



Don't you dare Troy!

hehehhe


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 9, 2009)

NOPE NOPE NOPE LOL
well just maybe, no, NOPE I still need a place to sleep when I get to NZ!!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 10, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> NOPE NOPE NOPE LOL
> well just maybe, no, NOPE I still need a place to sleep when I get to NZ!!



you might have a place, it just might not be inside n


----------

